# Puppies on joint supplements?



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have some some left over supplements that Elvis was taking. The one made by Nikken worked the best for him. We had a shipment come in just before he passed so we have some unopened bottles. I am looking at a bottle from the shipment before and it expires in 12/2010 so the newest bottles should be close to that as well. We hope to be getting a puppy in about 2 months, when he's 9 weeks old. 

Is it a good idea to give (more sparingly) as a young pup or wait until he's older? At what age should we start? We plan to feed raw.

Here's the label:

http://www.iact1.com/enikken/ShoppingCart/LNG/ENG/PetJoint.pdf

Thanks for any advise!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Do I have this in the wrong area? Can somebody place this where it should be? Looking for somebody that must have an answer.








Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't see any reason why you couldn't give it to a puppy. Have you checked with the manufacturer for their recommendation? Even if they suggest that you wait a while, they don't expire until the end of next year, so it shouldn't be a problem either way. 

I've given Nupro Joint Support to puppies, but yours has different ingredients, Cetyl Myristoleate, rather than the glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM and Ester C that Nupro has.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply CassidysMom . . . I do want to give the puppy a good head start, prevent any future problems but then, again, I don't want it to backfire on me. I couldn't find any additional info on the website so maybe I will send an email or look for a phone # . 

I'm kinda thinking of waiting until he's closer to a year old?

Is the Nupro something I should consider instead?


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I have used Nupro for ever with my dogs I love it I also love that you can sprinkle it dry or make a gravy from it. All the pets in our house are on Nupro even our ferrets.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Is Nupro over the counter or something I need to get from my Vet?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 5150Is Nupro over the counter or something I need to get from my Vet?


nupro can be purchased online, although i know a few people who have gotten it thru their breeders, trainers, or vendors at dog shows and events. i used to have my dogs on nupro until i switched to springtimes longevity last year. both are great supplements and i highly recommend both. springtime can only be ordered from the companies website... i've had the best results getting nupro by googling "nupro free shipping".

honestly, i would continue to do research now, but don't make any plans or purchases until after you have the pup. and even then, order a small supply to start. you never know what issues can surface (digestive, allergies, etc). i have multiple adult dogs, so i figure one of the two can use it... but with a puppy i'd be more cautious. i also think that its a good idea to get them switched over and thriving on raw before making any additions and adjustments.

but thats me









i don't know of anyone who's given cetyl-m as a supplement for prevention/precautionary measures - but i have heard that i works wonders for dogs that are already experiencing pain and discomfort from arthritis or joint disease/disorders.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My dogs did better on Missing Link than Nupro, but there are lots of dogs that the reverse is true.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

I can start by asking my breeder what she thinks in regards to supplementing. In the meantime I will contact Nikken and request more information from them. I have time to do my research on the Nupro and Missing Link. 

I believe the puppy will already be on a raw diet . . . the premade frozen stuff.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

I am giving my puppy Zuke's Hip Action. I might eventually just start giving him Nupro.

http://www.zukes.com/woof/hip-action.html


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I would consider a more balanced approach to a pups nutrition. A complete vitamin and mineral supplement such as Preventive Plus for dogs or Belfields Vitamin C drops for pups until they are 9 months old then switch to Mega C Plus. This is a proactive step to avoid the need for hip/joint supplements.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 5150Is Nupro over the counter or something I need to get from my Vet?
> ...


Agree with Calone and I did pretty much the same thing -started with Nupro and switched to the Springtime longevity last year. If you do decide to go with Nupro, might check here as one location when their prices match other locations: <u>Nupro Store - Burney, CA</u> 

They're in the Sierra's (I thinking Mt Lassen area) and turnaround time at their cheapest shipping to the Bay Area was like one/two days so to Sac would probably be along those lines. But always comparison shop - cost plus shipping will vary with sales and such


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh, I'll do some comparison shopping alright! (A certain office supply store is on my [email protected]#^list right now for not having a harddrive in the store at the same price...another story)

I never knew about giving dogs vitamin C either.

So even with feeding raw, we should add suppliments? I was thinking you wouldn't need to unless there's a need for it.


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

Looking over the food I give my puppy, the Orijen food has large amounts of chondroiten and glucosamine already.

I'm hesitant to give him any supplemental vitamins though. In humans, there have been some debate about supplemental vitamins for children as the cause of allergies. Apparently an overly developed or stimulated immune system causes everything from allergies to arthritis.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

My new vet advised against suppliments for large breed puppies. I posted about it here and got some mixed opinions. I had already purchased the nupro, so I'm going ahead with using it for now. 
The vet believes it can lead to pano and other joint troubles, and a friend of mine had told me that in puppies it can become the cause of kidney stones. Which my dog has had and she was on suppliments for her 1st 11/2 yrs. Coincidence? It is pretty unusual for a very young dog on a healthy diet to develop kidney stones. However, another poster here disputed that theory. 
When I finish off the nupro I think I will just rely on good diet for the duration of growing period. I'm interested to see what other advice/opinions post here.


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

Early vitamin use may increase food allergies 
The first 150 words of the full text of this article appear below. 


Question Does early vitamin supplementation during infancy increase the risk of asthma and food allergy? 

Synopsis There is little information, other than for vitamin D, regarding the usefulness of vitamins in early childhood. 



I don't know if puppies are like human children, but since we share 98% of the same DNA as dogs, I'd rather not give them something that may be inappropriate for us.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe a compromise of giving it less often? Like every other day instead of every day? Or maybe even halving the dose? Maybe moderation is the key until they are mature? 

(I haven't talked to our Vet about it, yet.)


----------

